

Long Bets - sbt
http://www.longbets.org/bets

======
yummyfajitas
If anyone is up for it, I'm willing to bet $10,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000
that there will be no hyperinflation in the US.

~~~
eru
In year-2000-dollars?

------
ghotli
A little poking around shows that this is supported by the Long Now
Foundation. They always write dates with five digits: 02010. They are trying
to build a monument called the clock of the long now, which is meant to last
10,000 years.

If you read the article about Brian Eno yesterday then this is another example
of his influence in all manners of things. He sits on the board.

I admire the foundation if only due to the scope of it's ambitious endeavors.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Long_Now_Foundation>

------
haasted
I would love to be the challenger on #382, "Large Hadron Collider will destroy
Earth". It seems betting that this will not happen is a really good position.

~~~
mschy
That whole prediction reads like $1,000 satire. I love it.

------
daeken
I predict that by January 25, 2015, pure-managed operating systems will,
combined, occupy 10% or more of the computing market (desktops, servers,
mobile, and other embedded computers). Pure-managed operating systems being
defined as operating systems completely written in managed languages which
permit direct memory access only for hardware access in drivers.

I'll throw $1000 down on this; anyone want to challenge it?

~~~
Tichy
You could enter it on the site.

~~~
daeken
I would do it now, but $50 is a bit much at the moment. If someone challenges
me, I'd certainly put it up after I get paid, however.

~~~
Tichy
Didn't know that it costs money. Guess I would pass, then.

------
tel
The best part is the justification arguments from each side.

------
imgabe
Netflix has 17,000 titles on instant watch and and 11 million subscribers. I
think that's a win for number three. Even though many subscribers only use the
dvd-by-mail service, I'd argue that the instant streaming is still "offered"
to them as it's included with all of the subscriptions.

